# Gasit Installed Simples



## horshamjack (Jul 15, 2014)

Well finally got around to fitting a Gasit system in the MH 
A big thanks to Gasit very helpful and got the discount for WC membership
Fitted 2 x 6kg bottles in the original gas storage area as that was the biggest bottles that would fit 
Fitted auto changeover regulator 

 
I don't know how many times I measured the filling cap before drilling  a hole in the side of the van 

Silkaflex hole and fitted filling cap


All in all a relatively easy job took about 1 1/2hr including stopping for the odd slurp or two :beer:
Total cost £331.96 ..filled up £17 for two bottles happy days will pay for itself once we get on the road


----------



## Sky (Jul 15, 2014)

I will be doing this myself in a couple of months as it will pay for itself easily. 

I'm currently paying £22.00 for 6kg refills (cheapest around within range) and in winter that equates to one a week.  At that saving it should only be a matter of weeks before I'm 'in pocket'. :dance:

Thanks for the pics.

Is that filler cap lockable?


----------



## snowbirds (Jul 15, 2014)

*Gasit*

Hi Sky,

Had mine in for two years now one bottle with the direct filler.Ideal for when we are in Europe and it has already paid for itself,best bit of kit I ever bought for the van.

Snowbirds.:dance:





Sky said:


> I will be doing this myself in a couple of months as it will pay for itself easily.
> 
> I'm currently paying £22.00 for 6kg refills (cheapest around within range) and in winter that equates to one a week.  At that saving it should only be a matter of weeks before I'm 'in pocket'. :dance:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sky (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks. 

I wanted to do it before last winter, but didn't think I'd get through as much gas as I did.  I certainly won't make that mistake this year.


----------



## horshamjack (Jul 15, 2014)

Forgot to mention doh
Fitted Bullfinch gas outlet for stove / BBQ Don't have many pics of this but fitted a 8mm Tee into the line feeding the manifold then an inline valve and 8mm copper gas pipe to the outlet again the longest part of the job setting out and cutting the hole into the van silkaflexed hole and whalla


----------



## horshamjack (Jul 15, 2014)

Sky said:


> I will be doing this myself in a couple of months as it will pay for itself easily.
> 
> I'm currently paying £22.00 for 6kg refills (cheapest around within range) and in winter that equates to one a week.  At that saving it should only be a matter of weeks before I'm 'in pocket'. :dance:
> 
> ...




No its not a lockable one but have seen them on fleabay for 13 squid 
LPG Autogas Lockable Replacement Round Filler Cap | eBay

Maybe I need one with all this gassing going on in France lately


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 15, 2014)

I found the hardest part of fitting mine was getting back up off the floor from fitting the filling point bracket. :lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 16, 2014)

Besides cost saves lugging the bottles in and out and in and out.


----------



## dave and mary (Jul 16, 2014)

Just got back from a 6 week trip in Spain and France, before we left I fitted a gas it bottle and found  great, I fitted one 6Kg bottle and  the other as original bottle as a backup with a changeover tap. The whole system cost £165 with the change over bite. Gas it people are very good and helpful to deal with, one criticism would be that they do not have very good fitting instructions.

We had no problem finding places to fill up even in Spain, and found it far better than having to carry different bottles for different counters.

All in all a very good investment.




  :drive:     :drive:


----------



## snowbirds (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi dave and mary,

Looks good,have you got the 80% fill on both bottles or how does it balance itself between bottles,

Regards snowbirds.





dave and mary said:


> Just got back from a 6 week trip in Spain and France, before we left I fitted a gas it bottle and found  great, I fitted one 6Kg bottle and  the other as original bottle as a backup with a changeover tap. The whole system cost £165 with the change over bite. Gas it people are very good and helpful to deal with, one criticism would be that they do not have very good fitting instructions.
> 
> We had no problem finding places to fill up even in Spain, and found it far better than having to carry different bottles for different counters.
> 
> ...


----------



## dave and mary (Jul 16, 2014)

snowbirds said:


> Hi dave and mary,
> 
> Looks good,have you got the 80% fill on both bottles or how does it balance itself between bottles,
> 
> Regards snowbirds.



the bottles are independent of each other, the Gas it one has the 80% fill, so when that one is empty turn it off then turn on the original one.



   :drive:    :drive:


----------



## RoaminRog (Jul 18, 2014)

A good point was raised recently on here, if you have two bottles, its a good idea to fill them both in good ol' Blighty and when you go abroad only ever fill the same one each time, keeping one bottle full of good quality gas so that if you ever have the misfortune to buy dirty gas then you can always fall back on the clean bottle. Does that make sense,it's very late?

Regards Rog.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 19, 2014)

dave and mary said:


> Just got back from a 6 week trip in Spain and France, before we left I fitted a gas it bottle and found  great, I fitted one 6Kg bottle and  the other as original bottle as a backup with a changeover tap. The whole system cost £165 with the change over bite. Gas it people are very good and helpful to deal with, one criticism would be that they do not have very good fitting instructions.
> 
> We had no problem finding places to fill up even in Spain, and found it far better than having to carry different bottles for different counters.
> 
> ...






That`s exactly the same set up as i have.

The only difference is my back up is a Calor Lite and when that`s been used up i`ll get another Gas It re-fillable and add it in.


----------



## snowbirds (Jul 19, 2014)

*Interesting comments*

Hi roaminRog,

An interesting comment,have you had dirty gas abroad and how did you know,are there places to avoid when filling as we are off in September.

Regards Snowbirds.:wave:





RoaminRog said:


> A good point was raised recently on here, if you have two bottles, its a good idea to fill them both in good ol' Blighty and when you go abroad only ever fill the same one each time, keeping one bottle full of good quality gas so that if you ever have the misfortune to buy dirty gas then you can always fall back on the clean bottle. Does that make sense,it's very late?
> 
> Regards Rog.


----------

